# Pictures of my beloved goats!



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Tell me they’re pretty! 😁 My first kids were born March 10 and will be 4 months old this July…They’ve gotten so big. But recently I’ve noticed Dandy has gotten prettier. The reddish brown on her face has become more prominent. the ombré sandy color from mid back to her tail has mostly disappeared. I expected that though because her father looked just like that and lost all his sandy markings except for a few on his legs and angry eyebrows. I‘m glad she’s keeping all the markings from her mama. I’ve noticed she’s also getting more whitish hair coming in from her undercoat.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Gorgeous!


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Cute! She does have nice coloring 🙂


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Aww


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very cute!
Where are the others?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

We had a herd walk today with one set of Nubian mama and kids because Francis gets testy with others around her kids.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Still waiting for Cowboy to be a dad!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Great photos!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute goaties.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks! The weather was nice this evening, so I wanted to get some pictures of them all. This time last year we were waiting to pick up our Nigerian does on July 4th. I think Bambi and Blizzard have grown up to become so beautiful, and now Shamrock has given us two baby girls that are also growing up to be so beautiful.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my gosh. Such great looking goats! I love all the pictures. Amazing herd you have there.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Emrcornerranch said:


> Thanks! The weather was nice this evening, so I wanted to get some pictures of them all. This time last year we were waiting to pick up our Nigerian does on July 4th. I think Bambi and Blizzard have grown up to become so beautiful, and now Shamrock has given us two baby girls that are also growing up to be so beautiful.


I remember reading your post last year when you got them! 
They are are beautiful and so content looking! Nice looking bucks too!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

The bucks have really matured and look so beasty now. Cowboy looks like such a fuzzy sweet monster. I can’t wait to see what his kids will look like. They’ve all matured so well and look nice. Blizzard has more of her black and white pattern. To me, it looks like her mascara is dripping from her eyes. Bambi still has those big doe eyes and will guzzle an entire cup of coffee if it is anywhere nearby. She is our goat that might eat anything. I’m so glad they seem to genuinely enjoy being here. They all run after the atv (turkey or two included) and follow it. When it rains or before a gust front hits, Treasure tries to call me into the shelter if I’m outside. It’s an honor they see me as part of the family. They also never have tried to go beyond our property. The Nigerian kids are so friendly, like addicted to people but not as incessant as a bottle baby. One of the Nubian kids, Barley, is also becoming very friendly with us. She jumped into my dad’s lap and made him so happy this Father’s Day. He didn’t realize she was friendly because he was trying to win over Francis’ set of kids. I don’t know if we’ll breed Blizzard and Bambi to Cowboy this fall or wait. They turned a year late March-early April. Still waiting to see if Treasure will carry a kid full term. It’s been an exciting goat run so far. Lots of frustration trying to learn and scramble things together here and there! We also hatched 63 turkeys this year from 2 hens.


----------

